# how to get more work?



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok so i have gotten plenty of work over the past two years just by putting my business online on a free yellow page listing. I get calls for jobs in the mall, from both local and out of state companys. I have gotten plenty of residential jobs from it, and i even have gotten some from my local supplier reffering me. The one thing i have yet be able to do is get in with any of the local contractors? How can you go about doing that. Ive tryed big companys and small ones. They all say the have had rockers/painters for years so they use them. what can i do to get more work all around?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you try to go directly on job site ? If its a building with plenty of condo unit , most of the time they will give you some unit and if they see that you job is better quality than the other one crew , chance is they will call you back in the futur.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

no where i live its mostly commercial work and some residential work where home owners call personally but i could stop in to some job sites and just introduce my self and give them a card and i also have a header page with all the work i do i can give them at the same time.


----------

